

The Internet should be a 'human right' - denismars
http://www.apnewsarchive.com/2014/Web-inventor-says-affordable-protected-access-to-Internet-should-be-basic-human-right-/id-4ba381738cb8480b8217abfc0484c8d5

======
JoeAltmaier
Sure, if it doesn't end up above clean water. Its cheaper, so I can guess it
will. And depending on how its done, it may actually stifle free speech, not
encourage it.

